# Anyone with Corsair AF120/140 LED Case fans? (Fan Direction question)



## Mercfh

This is probably stupid, but I literally can not tell which way my fans are blowing?

Right now Im thinking the "Colored" logo of the corsair fan: (Like you can see here)

http://content.hwigroup.net/images/products/xl/198811/4/corsair_af140_led_red_quiet_edition.jpg

is the direction the fan is blowing, to the fan is blowing in the direction of the colored logo.

However I have them hooked up to the motherboard, and their airflow feels "minimal". So im really not too sure which direction they are blowing?

Does anyone have these and know for sure?

Thanks! (I have 3 for the Corsair 750d case)


----------



## francisw19

The colored logo side (like you've shown above) is the intake side of the fan. So the air is blowing out from the side that has the frame that holds the hub/wires (I hope that makes sense!).









Also, sometimes fans will have directional arrows on the side of the frame - they show which way the fan rotates and which way the air blows like this:


----------



## Mercfh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francisw19*
> 
> The colored logo side (like you've shown above) is the intake side of the fan. So the air is blowing out from the side that has the frame that holds the hub/wires (I hope that makes sense!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, sometimes fans will have directional arrows on the side of the frame - they show which way the fan rotates and which way the air blows like this:


Well crap......gotta redo my fans then lol, I thought it was the exhaust side (where the colored logo is)


----------



## crazyscotsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercfh*
> 
> This is probably stupid, but I literally can not tell which way my fans are blowing?
> 
> Right now Im thinking the "Colored" logo of the corsair fan: (Like you can see here)
> 
> http://content.hwigroup.net/images/products/xl/198811/4/corsair_af140_led_red_quiet_edition.jpg
> 
> is the direction the fan is blowing, to the fan is blowing in the direction of the colored logo.
> 
> However I have them hooked up to the motherboard, and their airflow feels "minimal". So im really not too sure which direction they are blowing?
> 
> Does anyone have these and know for sure?
> 
> Thanks! (I have 3 for the Corsair 750d case)


lmao.. yer not the only one m8..had to google aswell, as I couldnt tell direction..bloody things are usually marked on direction!!!


----------



## smithydan

Intake(sucks)


Exhaust(pushes) - where you see the 12v DC etc.


----------

